# Bandsaw Lesson from Jimmy Diresta! (+showing him some of my work)



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey all! A couple weeks ago i visited Jimmy Diresta in his workshop! During the email back-n-forth, i asked him if he could maybe evaluate me on the bandsaw so my mom would let me have one after a pro's approval. He said yes! I also brought along some of my homemade slinsghots to show him, and to maybe inspire him. Please excuse my idiotic babbling in the video, i got excited and blew a fuse in my brain, hence the run on sentences and excessive clearing of my throat.  Jimmy really is a sweet, caring guy who loves his fans as much as his fans love him.

Here's Jimmy guiding me on the bandsaw:






Here i'm just showing jimmy some of my work! It feels good when someone(especially an artist like Jimmy) says "No freakin' way" when you say you made something.  I ended up giving him one, because he was so nice as to invite me over in the firstplace, and he gave me souvenirs too! But it felt good 

watch with subtitles/CC on, because the mic on my camera ismt great.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Jimmy, since "Dirty Money." He's a very talented guy. He is the only silent video I will watch on youtube. I feel that if you make a how to video, you should explain what you are doing. Jimmy lets his work do the talking. I hope some of his talent rubbed off on you.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

Same here! Check out "Diresta's Cut" videos on a channel called "core77inc"! Unlike his usual videos, he does a voiceover in those. It really helps you understand his thought process, and his voice isn't annoying like the "How It's Made" guy's.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

Why dont i get any replies? Is it because im new here?


----------

